# Corn Prices



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Just ran down to the little feed store where I buy my corn for my trail cam site. 50# whole corn, $10.00:curse: This time last year I was paying $5.29. I cant believe the price has doubled in just a year. I guess we can thank the Government and thier ethanol scam for that one. I guess thats also why I heard on the radio that farmers have planted the second largest corn crop since the 50's this season.

Sure wish I could buy in bulk to maybe get a little better price but I have no means of storing it. I buy in 50# bags and typically get 2 or 3 hundred pounds at a time. Oh well, guess I'll bite the bullet, the deer need to eat!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Corn prices are up because of the wet weather we and most of the nation has had. Yes they have planted the seconded crop but don't expect that to be harvested until October or early November. Around here they just got most of it in the ground. Usually the corn here is at least waist high, this looks to be about 12" high. They said on the radio that prices should drop late this year or early next year. Talk to the local farmers and they will tell you the same thing.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll agree that everything has gone in late this year but to say thats why the corn prices have doubled just dosnt fit. No way the crop coming off 2 months later than normal doubles the price. For that matter, I see most of the corn in central OH standing till Sept or Oct anyhow. Also since everything when in late, the farmers could have planted more beans. They dont take as long. Yet were hearing of the second largest crop. Theres a reason for that. Also since the crop is so large, I guess I should see prices later this year fall to below what I was paying last year but you and I both know thats not gonna happen.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Take into consideration the high price of oil (means higher costs for farmers to produce and transportation of product), falling dollar and the fact that a lot of our corn is being shipped overseas (mainly China) all equals higher prices. 

I wouldnt look for prices fall anytime soon


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I know that the folks over at MIT, Stanford, and Cornell are pretty stupid, but here's what they have to say. (Corn prices are increasing bc of ethanol production)

http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/18173/

I wonder how long it will take for MMagis to say they are full of bologna.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That article is over 4 years old. No doubt in my mind that ethanol production is driving prices but to double in just one year is absurd. I'm gonna go broke trying to get the deer to stay on this property, lol.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

it appears to be a combo of ethanol policy, our wet year, and maybe speculators. From what I just read, our ethanol pollicy does not account for that huge jump in one year though. I bet some of the stores are also just jacking up prices...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Its definately up everywhere. Everyone seems to be on track with the pricing. I called every place I could think of that carrys corn by the bag and the lowest price per 50# was $9.62 and the highest was $10.49. The place I purchase mine is $10.00 exactly.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't expect it to go down anytime soon. Also don't expect to buy beef/pork etc cheaper than right now. Feed prices are very high right now, to the point that the sale barns are filling up. Besides that all the farmers are out buying Benz's because they are making so much money... (not really)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

last october i could get 60-65lb bags for 6.00 out the door. the prices went up to 7.00 for about 56lb bag in january. this year is going to be scary


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

They might have planted alot of corn this year, but because it got in the ground so late yields are going to be much lower per acre than a normal year. Unless we get some really good rains in July and August which is abnormal. Normally the corn is in the ground in early may and benefits from the rains that we get in May and June which is almost always more than July and August. The reason more beans are planted is that they can still yield a decent crop with less rain than corn. My uncle is a small family farmer and is pretty certain this year will result in less income than most years. He was farming around 900 acres a few years ago, but has lost over 250 to subdivisions and estate sales the past few years. I don't think I could handle having my income dependent on the weather and he doesn't have enough acres to really absorb a poor year as the much larger farms can.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

JamesT said:


> I know that the folks over at MIT, Stanford, and Cornell are pretty stupid, but here's what they have to say. (Corn prices are increasing bc of ethanol production)
> 
> http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/18173/
> 
> I wonder how long it will take for MMagis to say they are full of bologna.


Did I pee in your Cheerios without realizing it? Not sure your issue or why my name was mentioned? My PM box is open if theres something that needs to be discussed. 

Ethanol is one of quite a few reasons that corn prices are up, and this years weather will insure they stay up for some time. Its up to each individual if they want to spend their money on corn for deer, but the deer certainly dont need it.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

corn prices are up due to the amount of corn that didn't get planted.i know of 2 large fields close to me that never got planted and may not be.they had the insurance on them and since the corn never made it in the ground due to weather it may not be planted at all.several farners changed from corn to beans to have a crop in the ground for this year.this will make for a lower overall harvest ,in-which will drive the corn prices up.at the present time,new year corn price was at 7.02 a bushell.look for it to climb some more before harvest time.if it was due to the ethanol plants,why are so many of them shut down and out of business?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Its up to each individual if they want to spend their money on corn for deer, but the deer certainly dont need it.


That was my thought exactly on this. I guess I can see why some folks feed year-round just to be able to see the deer but if money is an obstacle why bother. The deer around my place are not eating corn this time of the year and they are not starving. There are plenty of other things out there for them to eat, most of which are much better for their diet this time of the year anyway.

Again, I am not criticizing those who do feed, just saying that it is not necessary.

As for the corn prices, yeah I found out that they sucked the other day when I bought a bag for a very important reason. I was making new cornhole bags.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

check the grain elevators. i got 500lbs for $72.00.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

TomC said:


> check the grain elevators. i got 500lbs for $72.00.


Nice price there TomC. Collins Elevator is doing 50# for 8.50. I have no problem paying the extra price, farming is not getting any cheaper. I'm all for ethanol, and I will quit feeding the deer if it starts to hurt my wallet

M. Magis, can I get some help with my O's....they're dry


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

miami valley feed and grain was 90.00ish for the 500lbs. i got mine from a place on the way back side of greene co. so not really sure what other local places are charging.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> It&#8217;s up to each individual if they want to spend their money on corn for deer, but the deer certainly don&#8217;t need it.


I guess it depends where you are. I live on 14 acres right in the middle of the city. I'm surrounded by sub divisions. The closest farmland to me is 6 or 8 miles away. Theres nothing around me for the deer to eat. I dont know what they ate before I started feeding them. It also keeps them on this property.


big red said:


> corn prices are up due to the amount of corn that didn't get planted.


Ohio's 2011 corn crop is the second largest crop planted since the fifties. I'm sure there are a few fields here and there that laid wet and didnt get planted but farmers arent even rotating crops like they used to. Corn is so valuable right now they are replanting last years corn fields with more corn.



bkr43050 said:


> That was my thought exactly on this. I guess I can see why some folks feed year-round just to be able to see the deer but if money is an obstacle why bother. The deer around my place are not eating corn this time of the year and they are not starving. There are plenty of other things out there for them to eat, most of which are much better for their diet this time of the year anyway.
> 
> Again, I am not criticizing those who do feed, just saying that it is not necessary.


See my reply to M.Magis


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

5Cent said:


> Nice price there TomC. Collins Elevator is doing 50# for 8.50. I have no problem paying the extra price, farming is not getting any cheaper. I'm all for ethanol, and I will quit feeding the deer if it starts to hurt my wallet
> 
> M. Magis, can I get some help with my O's....they're dry


Have you talked to any farmers that sold corn last year? They all made a knot. Corn prices are at an all time high. Id say farming is getting cheaper.

I cant remember the exact numbers, Id have to look it up again but it takes something like 2.3 gallons of fossil fuels to produce 1 gallon of ethanol. Thats efficiant, huh? Its another scam they were able to talk Americans right into.

I never said it was hurting my wallet. I have a family to take care of so you better believe the deer will starve before my family does without. I just said that the price doubling in one year is absurd.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Farming getting cheaper? That's a good one. $700/ton fertilizer, $4/gallon fuel, equipment in the hundreds of thousands for each piece. Come on now, be serious.
Making ethenol out of corn is about as efficient as rubbing two sticks together to get a fire. It's only a small part of the reason corn prices are high. Anyone price soy beans? How about wheat? It's all high, for many reasons, this year. Last year was a good year (for farmers) with low prices at planting and high prices when it was time to sell. This year is different. 
Don't fool youself into thinking you are the reason the deer are surviving. They don't need farmlands to survive or thrive. Ever seen the deer from the bush in Saskatchewan? They certainly don't have farm crops to eat. If you like to feed deer for enjoyment that's fine, at least to me it is (not everyone agrees). But they don't need you, and corn isn't very nutritious. Like you mentioned, the deer were there before you.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Corn prices won't mean much to me anymore. The soybean and deer pellet pricing will however.

I have been one of those guys that has multiple feeders feeding corn on the property that I hunt. Last year I started doing a little research and discovered that I was not doing the deer any favors and in fact was probably hurting them.

I decided late last year that this year I would start trying to feed with soybeans, or balanced diet deer pellets or not feed at all. The corn in any quantities needed to stop. I will use small amounts of corn mixed with the soybeans or pellets to get the deer used to the food, but plan on phasing out more than small amounts of corn totally.

Corn was cheap, easy to get, the deer ate it like a kid eating candy, but through my own ignorance I was most likely harming, maybe killing, the deer I enjoy so much.

I do know that I will either do it right from now on or I won't do it at all.

Read this please. There is plenty of information available about the detriments of feeding corn to deer.

http://www.farmanddairy.com/columns/feeding-deer-corn-is-not-the-best-thing-to-do/14293.html


----------



## castroyy (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe i was paying around $8.00 for a 50 pound bag of flavored corn (Apple or Cherry) last year. The regular corn was 5 bones a bag if I remember correctly. I haven't been to the feed store yet this year to check on their current pricing. I did notice that the farms were a few months behind getting the corn in due to the amount of rain we had this year. I only throw down the corn to attract wildlife to my yard. My kids love watching the animals, as do I. If it's 10 bux a bag this year, I will still buy it, just not as much!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I decided late last year that this year I would start trying to feed with soybeans, or balanced diet deer pellets or not feed at all.


Lundy, check into roasted soy beans. As I understand it, the roasted beans are much more nutritional than raw. Maybe the nutrients in the beans are made more available when roasted? Im not sure, but I know they say that roasted are the healthiest.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i wish hay prices would go up like the corn and beans.i just sold 50 bales of grass hay for 2.50 a bale and had to haul it.good thing it was only 10 miles away.it has been this same price for about 5-6yrs now.to bad diesel hasn't stayed that way.i will probably buy some corn anyway this year as a light food source.going to try some cracked beans and weed seed after father-in-law starts cutting beans and they are run through the cleaner.there is usually a large pile of this on the ground at the end of harvest.some locals will stop by and get a bucket or 2 to put in thier bird feeders for the winter.going to try mixing some with the corn and see what the effects are.if it don't work it was only time that i lost.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes grain prices are very high for a number of reasons. The fact is no one can predict what this years crop will or won't do. A lot of corn went in the ground, and went in late, but the rest is up to the weather.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

TomC said:


> check the grain elevators. i got 500lbs for $72.00.


That is what I did. The only way to get it cheaper right now.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I work on a farm, plant crops, fertilize, harvest and all the goodies in between. The ethanol is not the case. Its the other countries buying the product. Its a supply and demand deal just like anything else. We have some other countries don't they pay more to get it and we make GOOD money. Its a money game, the thought isn't for the people its for the money. Chances are it won't go down much unless south america has a good crop (opposite of us) next spring.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

China has made a drastic push to do two things:

increase pork production
establish grain reserves 

1/5th of the world's population is in China and they need grain - lots of it.

Certainly some of the other factors play a hand in things, but China is the largest influence currently and it isn't going to change in the near future while they accomplish the two goals above.

I know farmers that struggle and I know farmers that are rolling in cash. After last year they were buying new pickups and ordering tractors due to the great year they had. The guys I know rolling in cash have one thing in common - they aren't making any (or very minimal) mortgage payments; they own the ground and even with increased fuel, chemical and seed costs they made a bundle last year. Many stored more than usual to hold over and sell this year (one rented extra silos from a neighbor).

And deer definately don't need grain. There is a good population of deer smack dab in the middle of Columbus - the nation's 15th largest city. They are miles from crops and they are quite healthy. The bucks even grow very nice antlers.

Bassblaster - I'm glad I don't live next to you. We try to keep the deer out of our yards - they are destructive pests! I wouldn't be surprised if a few that live near you aren't fighting hard to keep these pests off their property. You certainly have the right to do what's legal, but I'd hate it if my neighbor was feeding deer and trying to keep them around - hate it!!! And I like watching deer as much as anybody.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Bassblaster - I'm glad I don't live next to you. We try to keep the deer out of our yards - they are destructive pests! I wouldn't be surprised if a few that live near you aren't fighting hard to keep these pests off their property. You certainly have the right to do what's legal, but I'd hate it if my neighbor was feeding deer and trying to keep them around - hate it!!! And I like watching deer as much as anybody.


As I said before I live on 14 acres. There is a sub division behind me on the other side of the RR tracks and a sub division across the street from me. Beyond that I dont really have any neighbors. These deer arnt strolling through the sub divisions to get to my property. They travel the RR tracks between my place and a little woods a few miles away. Besides that, as I stated earlier, the deer where on this property before I lived here. I just feed them to keep them coming back because the does bring the big boys in the fall and my wife and kids like to watch them. The way I see it, the more I feed them, the less they are eating the other folks gardens. Besides, as you stated, I'm not doing anything illegal so I dont much care what the neighbors think.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Bassblaster - I respect your right to feed the deer and I would my neighbor's as well; I just wouldn't like it one bit! It's just a different perspective and most folks I know want the deer to stay off their property unless they own a lot of land. My own father feeds deer on his 26 acre property - although he is trying to feed only the turkeys. He loves photographing and watching turkeys - he's never hunted them, but has killed dozens of deer. The deer eat the turkey feed too, so they sneak in and out for a quick bite too at times. 

Where I live in the township everybody has 2 acres up to 20 acres. I know all my immediate neighbors are like me - we are trying to keep the deer across the road on the farmland.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> And deer definately don't need grain. There is a good population of deer smack dab in the middle of Columbus - the nation's 15th largest city. They are miles from crops and they are quite healthy. The bucks even grow very nice antlers.


I agree 100% with Fish-N-Fool. I live in Columbus and hunt in Licking and Coshocton county, which is known for big bucks. Majority of the big bucks I saw last year were in Columbus. Several of those big boys were located inbetween housing developments with minimal crops nearby. We put out a decent amount of corn last year and all we had on the camera's were pictures of ****....I'm not spending $10 a bag to feed those damn things.


----------

